# Purchase agreement/receipt for horse



## RedMare (13 July 2017)

I'm about to buy my first horse, provided the vetting goes okay. The horse is currently on sales livery and I haven't been in touch with owner, just dealing with the agent. 
My question is, if/when I agree to buy the horse, who should I make the written agreement/receipt with - the agent, or the owner? I haven't parted with any money, other than the vet's fee at the moment.


----------



## claret09 (13 July 2017)

yes


----------



## be positive (14 July 2017)

claret09 said:



			yes
		
Click to expand...

The agent should issue a receipt, it should include basic details of the horse, price, any warranty, names and addresses, your contract is with them not the owner and in many ways gives you more protection as they are selling as part of a business.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (14 July 2017)

I have always prepared the receipt for the horses Ive bought and had the seller read and sign them..I attach a copy of the advert too and write in all the things discussed about health/no vices etc. Noone ever refused to sign them and I prefer that to a "sold as seen" receipt.


----------



## RedMare (14 July 2017)

That's great, thanks for replies.


----------

